# Mavs @ Warriors (3/23)



## halfbreed

<center> *vs.*  

*
The Arena in Oakland
Wednesday March 23, 2005
7:30 PST
--------------------------------------------------------------------
*
*Probable Starters*





































Baron Davis | Jason Richardson | Mike Dunleavy | Troy Murphy | Adonal Foyle 





































Jason Terry | Michael Finley | Josh Howard | Dirk Nowitzki | Shawn Bradley 

*Key Matchup*








*vs. *








*Ri'Murph'ulous*..........................*Ri'Dirk'ulous*
15.5...............PPG...............26.6
11.0...............RPG...............10.1
1.3...............AST...............3.1
.66................STL...............1.26
.43................BLK...............1.52
1.63...............TO...............2.29
40.6%..............FG%..............44.9%
41.9%..............3P%..............38.1%
74.3%..............FT%..............86.1%
</center>

*Warriors Game Thread and Prediction Game *


----------



## Tersk

Dallas: 114
Golden State: 110

Golden State been on a role lately, but I think we can win


----------



## aussiewill

Mavs will win this just like the last game against the Hornets, as both tams suck. The Warriors have the NBA's longest record without a playoff appearance since 93, which is laughable :biggrin:. Mavs will win 106-93.


----------



## mavsman

I am going to go with the Mavs here however the Warriors have been giant killers lately. They have beaten some good teams and on the road as well.

But I will go with the Mavs 98-91.


----------



## SMDre

102-96 Mavs


----------



## The Future7

Our defense is improving. This shouldnt be a tough game.
108-93 Mavs


----------



## Tersk

Season series: Mavericks lead, 2-1

Key matchup

Backcourt vs. backcourt: The Warriors have been a different team since Baron Davis joined Jason Richardson as the starting guards. Davis has started four games and they have won three of them, including at Phoenix and at Sacramento, a game Richardson did not play because of a family matter. Even without him, noted Mavericks pest Derek Fisher would fill out the backcourt. Jason Terry and Josh Howard will have their hands full.

Inside the Mavericks

Let's get physical: The Mavericks have never been confused with the Detroit Pistons' "Bad Boys" teams or any other gang of rough-housers. But when they dominated the rebounding department Monday against New Orleans, it was a step in the right direction. "Rebounds are important," Coach Avery Johnson said. "They're a sign of physicality, and that's what I'm looking for."

Briefly: They have won two in a row by double digits, the first time they can make that claim since mid-January. ... Before Devin Harris uncorked a season-best 17 points on Monday, he had scored only nine points in the previous 14 games combined.

Inside the Warriors

Man of Troy: Troy Murphy has had a stellar season when he's been healthy, averaging 15.5 points and 11 rebounds. The bad news for the Mavericks: he's healthy. And he's coming off a 29-point, 14-rebound showing against Sacramento. He has averaged 17.5 points and only seven rebounds in two games against the Mavericks this season.

Briefly: They typically have trouble in close games. They are 2-9 this season when the outcome is decided by three points or fewer. ... For those who think this will be the easier of the two stops on this trip, the Warriors won the Northern California bragging rights this season, taking the series 3-1 against Sacramento. 
___________________________________________

Predict the score and win rep points from myself and others


----------



## Dre

We own the Warriors. I don't remember the exact number but we have an excellent record against them the past five years. Baron should make it interesting, the Warriors have been playing more inspired, but how can I predict we'll lose to the Warriors?


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Don't sleep on the Warriors. They've been playing very impressive ball lately, but if Richardson and Foyle aren't healthy, then forget about it for the Warriors. Dallas just needs to take care of the ball and prevent the Warriors from getting easy buckets.


----------



## aussiewill

Its a pity damp wont be able to play, it would have been great for him to go out and get a 20-20 game against his old club and bring the roof down on their sorry asses. lol


----------



## KentATM

I think the key amtchup will be Terry vs Baron. If he can't solw down BDiddy, the Mavs will be in for a long game. JRich is a baller and JHo will be tested to the max. I'm pretty sure Fin or Quis can hold down Dunleavy. Murphy is good on O but theres no way he can hold down Dirk. The C's for GS are not an offensive threat and Bradley shold be able to draw them out w/jumpers. 

Anyways, this looks like a huge trap game for the Mavs. Coming off a blowout, playing in a different timezone against a supposed inferior team is no mas. I look for the Mavs to be sluggish in the 1st yet again. Dont count out the Warriors as they have just torn through Sac twice and Phoenix. Hopefully AJ will be able to get the boys up for this game.


----------



## Tersk

KentATM said:


> I think the key amtchup will be Terry vs Baron. If he can't solw down BDiddy, the Mavs will be in for a long game. JRich is a baller and JHo will be tested to the max. I'm pretty sure Fin or Quis can hold down Dunleavy. Murphy is good on O but theres no way he can hold down Dirk. The C's for GS are not an offensive threat and Bradley shold be able to draw them out w/jumpers.
> 
> Anyways, this looks like a huge trap game for the Mavs. Coming off a blowout, playing in a different timezone against a supposed inferior team is no mas. I look for the Mavs to be sluggish in the 1st yet again. Dont count out the Warriors as they have just torn through Sac twice and Phoenix. Hopefully AJ will be able to get the boys up for this game.


Nice points, Golden State have really been playing great lately. 

But I remember Dirk having a terrible game against Golden State last time (when we lost to them), Cliff Robinson, Troy Murphy and Adonal all seemed to of done a pretty good job on him


----------



## yinyin

c'mon dirk and mavs!!! :biggrin: 
we can beat Warriors


----------



## ChristopherJ

Golden State is as good as anybody right now. But if Richardson is out with an injury then the Mavs should be able to take this one.

Prediction

Mavs 112
Warriors 103


----------



## Amir

Without trying to be pessimistic, I feel everything is possible cause Warriors have been playing just fine lately.


----------



## Pejavlade

Dallas will need this win because there going to lose to Sacramento on Thursday :yes:.

Warriors 112
Mavs 104

Bdiddy 31pts 5rebs 8asts
Troy 21pts 7rebs


----------



## Jermaniac Fan

Mavs has no chances here... 

Gsw 119
Dal 106

*Scorers:* _GSW: J-Rich (25pts), DAL: Dirk Nowitzki (29pts)_
*Rebounders:* _GSW: Troy Murphy (11reb), DAL: Dirk Nowitzki (8reb)_
*Passers:* _GSW: Baron Davis (7ast), Jason Terry (5ast)_


----------



## aussiewill

What are you talking about Jermaniac or whatever the hell you are called. [strike]Firstly check your grammar, it should have been "Mavs have no chance".[/strike] Secondly the Mavs to have no chance against Golden State, LMAO, that hasn't happened since the 92-93 season. [strike]Thirdly go kiss up to Jermaine, it might make his shoulder feel better, since Indiana will miss the playoffs. Fourthly if you post here again and talk **** about the Mavs, then you are going to find yourself arguing against me, so pick a better fight to win, because there ain't any chance at all here.[/strike]

Extremely inappropriate, do not flame, insult or bait other users. If you have any questions as to whats appropriate or not, read the guidelines or MSN me. Please stay respectful of all on the board -- Theo


----------



## Jermaniac Fan

No baiting, this was not acceptable

Please do not reply if you are going to attack the posters. No masking either

- Theo


----------



## Gambino

_Dre_ said:


> We own the Warriors. I don't remember the exact number but we have an excellent record against them the past five years. Baron should make it interesting, the Warriors have been playing more inspired, but how can I predict we'll lose to the Warriors?


Yes you are right. But this season. Winning against them is hard. They have been playing great basketball as of late and remind me of the Mavs in the later part of the 99-00 season. I believe Dallas will win but it will be hard fought. We must execute on both ends of the court to win tonight because if we don't we will lose this one. I'm in fact more worried about this game then tomorrow nights game at Sacramento. This will be a huge test for the now led Avery Johnson coached Mavericks.

Dallas 99
Golden State 96
Final.


----------



## Gambino

Oh and imo. Devin Harris will be the key. If he has a good game we should win.


----------



## Tersk

The streak is 22 of 24 wins since 1992 (I believe thats the year)


----------



## Zach

Dallas 105
Golden State 96


----------



## Mavs41

It will be a good tough game but I expect the Mavs to win this late with key defensive stops.

Mavs - 110

Warriors - 102


----------



## CLUTCH#41

Mavs 106
Warrors 97
Good,Close game.Mavs win it in the 2nd Half 
:banana:
Hey 
New Poster.Glad to be here.


----------



## halfbreed

Come and make a last minute prediction at the Warriors forum. Noone picked the Mavs yet, so if you pick them and they win, you automatically get 250 points. :biggrin:


----------



## Tersk

Troy Murphy is probably out for the game, because of death in his family.

My condolences go out to Troy and his family
___________________________________

Also, I'm damn proud of this thread. Before the All-Star break we wouldnt of had this many replies at the end of the match. Props to you all


----------



## Tersk

I'm changing my prediction

Dallas: 108
Golden State: 100

Also, I'll give 200 points to the prediction winner aswell (for this forum)


----------



## RoyWilliams

I want to see Pavel!


----------



## KentATM

Dallas 98
GS 95

dont be shocked if GS wins though, w/baron in town they are a different team


----------



## Tersk

RoyWilliams said:


> I want to see Pavel!


I don't think we will, this seems like it will be a pretty close game and AJ only brings them (DJ and PPod) in when we are winning

OT: And in enters Darko Milicic for the Pistons..:laugh:


----------



## DHarris34Phan

*Go Darko!

Mavs win....104-93*


----------



## Tersk

Damn, you gotta be kidding me. They are showing NASCAR instead of the second match of the ESPN doubleheader

Sooo annoyed

Dirk, 1-3...on a rough start here. 4 all


----------



## yinyin

1st Qtr 1 2 3 4 T 
Mavericks 4 0 0 0 4 
Warriors 8 0 0 0 8 
come on mavs~~


----------



## yinyin

i can only watch the game on play by play ~~~  
no live here~~


----------



## Tersk

yinyin said:


> 1st Qtr 1 2 3 4 T
> Mavericks 4 0 0 0 4
> Warriors 8 0 0 0 8
> come on mavs~~


Dayumn, 12-4 Golden State, they're tearing us apart

EDIT: Terry layup, Dirk 3

9-14


----------



## Mavs4Life

Uh oh, here comes Baron Davis with 6 points early. The Mavs cannot let this guy get going if they expect to win.


----------



## yinyin

1st Qtr 5:22 1 2 3 4 T 
Mavericks 11 0 0 0 11 
Warriors 14 0 0 0 14 
POINTS REBOUNDS ASSISTS 
Nowitzki 5 Finley 3 Finley 2 
Davis 6 Fisher 3 Fisher 1


----------



## yinyin

1st Qtr 4:21 1 2 3 4 T 
Mavericks 15 0 0 0 15 
Warriors 21 0 0 0 21


----------



## yinyin

1st Qtr 2:44 1 2 3 4 T 
Mavericks 21 0 0 0 21 
Warriors 25 0 0 0 25 

POINTS REBOUNDS ASSISTS 
Terry 8 Finley 3 Finley 2 
Davis 9 Fisher 3 Richardson 2


----------



## Tersk

yinyin said:


> 1st Qtr 2:44 1 2 3 4 T
> Mavericks 21 0 0 0 21
> Warriors 25 0 0 0 25
> 
> POINTS REBOUNDS ASSISTS
> Terry 8 Finley 3 Finley 2
> Davis 9 Fisher 3 Richardson 2



Yinyin, go here here it's a much better live boxscore IMO

Damn, its 42% to 68% shooting there way


----------



## yinyin

Theo! said:


> Yinyin, go here here it's a much better live boxscore IMO
> 
> Damn, its 42% to 68% shooting there way


thx i m wathcing it now~~
:cheers:


----------



## Mavs4Life

Mavs hanging in there. They need to keep it close and until the second half. JT, KVH, and Dirk playing well. The Warriors have a good team, but I'll take a 3-point deficit anyday when the other team shoots 65% from the field.


----------



## yinyin

(10:40) [DAL 32-33] D. Harris Driving Layup: Made (2 PTS) 
keep on going~~


----------



## Tersk

Devin puts the Mavericks in front

Extremely weird, we regain a lead when Dirk is sitting down. Mavs on a nice roll here


----------



## yinyin

2nd Qtr 9:26 1 2 3 4 T 
Mavericks 28 7 0 0 35 
Warriors 31 2 0 0 33 
ＹＡＰ～！！！！ :banana:


----------



## yinyin

1 　2 　3 4 Total 

Dallas 28 13 　　　　41 6:31 

Golden 31 7 　　　　　38


----------



## DHarris34Phan

*Devin is ballin!!*


----------



## Tersk

Finley: 0-7

Hmm...

Rip into him AJ, slam a chair


----------



## yinyin

Nowitzki made 18pts~wowo~~
BTW,hi DHarris34Phan :angel: :biggrin:


----------



## yinyin

Theo! said:


> Finley: 0-7
> 
> Hmm...
> 
> Rip into him AJ, slam a chair


nm....whats wrong with fin?


----------



## Tersk

Ooooo  Love is in the air


----------



## Gambino

Baron is playing great. Golden State likes to run now and thus making my point on how much they remind me of the 99-00 Mavs.
49-48 now Dallas leads.


----------



## DHarris34Phan

yinyin said:


> Nowitzki made 18pts~wowo~~
> BTW,hi DHarris34Phan :angel: :biggrin:


*Hey YinYin!...Do you get to watch the game tonight on ESPN? It is a very exciting game so far! :biggrin: *


----------



## yinyin

Dallas 55, Golden State 53 
c'mon~~~ :biggrin:


----------



## yinyin

:28.9 DAL - D. Nowitzki makes a 19-foot jumper from the right wing. Assist: M. Finley 
wowo~~luv u dirk!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Gambino

Dallas 57
Golden State 54
Halftime.

Dirk has 20
Baron has 13

Devin is playing well as is Van Horn who has 13.


----------



## yinyin

DHarris34Phan said:


> *Hey YinYin!...Do you get to watch the game tonight on ESPN? It is a very exciting game so far! :biggrin: *


Hi DHarris34Phan,im afraid here no espn channel in bejing   
but here r 5 days nba games on CCTV-5 each week(a sports channel of China)
and this sat,mavs VS Cleveland Cavaliers
here will be on~~ve--ry exciting for that :biggrin:


----------



## Tersk

57 

*Dirk Nowitzki*: 20/7 -- 20 minutes
*Devin Harris*: 7/1 -- 7 minutes









54

*Baron Davis*: 13/4/4 -- 20 minutes
*Mickael Pietrus*: 10/3 -- 12 minutes


----------



## yinyin

Oh~~guys beginning the 2nd half now~~


----------



## yinyin

well done , Michael 
11:27 DAL - M. Finley makes a 19-foot jumper from the top of the key. Assist: J. Terry :biggrin:


----------



## fuzzrhythm

1st half was a pretty run'n'gun afffair. surprised there were not more turnovers...



Dirk and Baron bump after it goes out off of Dirk and they jaw at eachother drawing double technicals


----------



## yinyin

1 2 3 4 Total 

Dallas 28 29 5 62 10:30 

Golden State 31 23 0 54 3rd


----------



## fuzzrhythm

back'n'forth alley oop attempts. Foyle goaltends on Howard to Bradley, and Richardson blows an alley oop layup but the Warriors get the offensive rebound and stick it back.


----------



## RoyWilliams

Go get em Dunleavy.


----------



## fuzzrhythm

HOLY $H!T! Dunleavy just went Dennis Rodman on the officials! he got called for an offensive foul(4th personal) lays into the ref and gets tossed. he then stands there yelling at the ref in his face, walks away and throws his jersey into the stands! anyone wanna wager how much he gets fined?


----------



## yinyin

thx for ur details uzzrhythm :biggrin:


----------



## fuzzrhythm

Terry immediately gets called for an offensive foul the other way.


----------



## Tristan

Looks like this game is about to get out of hand


----------



## DHarris34Phan

*I never knew Dunleavy had that kind of rage in him....  
I will never, ever make fun of him again :jawdrop: 
He was about do hit that Ref....*


----------



## yinyin

fuzzrhythm said:


> HOLY $H!T! Dunleavy just went Dennis Rodman on the officials! he got called for an offensive foul(4th personal) lays into the ref and gets tossed. he then stands there yelling at the ref in his face, walks away and throws his jersey into the stands! anyone wanna wager how much he gets fined?


OMG~~~


----------



## fuzzrhythm

great, now Howard gets called for an offensive foul(I think Fisher flopped). it's his 3rd personal. he runs up to the ref holding the ball and pleads his case...and gets called for a delay of game.


----------



## Gambino

The NBA has got to have the worse set of officials out of the major leagues in America. Seriously


----------



## yinyin

DHarris34Phan said:


> *I never knew Dunleavy had that kind of rage in him....
> I will never, ever make fun of him again :jawdrop:
> He was about do hit that Ref....*


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RoyWilliams

Now Howard just got one as well. Game is getting crazy. Technicals all around.


----------



## fuzzrhythm

J Ho won't shut his mouth, yells at the ref from the bench while DA holds him back...and gets called for a tech. damn...this is looking like street ball.


----------



## yinyin

nm...now still leads
3rd Qtr 7:09 1 2 3 4 T 
Mavericks 28 29 10 0 67 
Warriors 31 23 5 0 59


----------



## RoyWilliams

fuzzrhythm said:


> J Ho won't shut his mouth, yells at the ref from the bench while DA holds him back...and gets called for a tech. damn...this is looking like street ball.


Its gettin crazy, hell everyone is gettin a tech. I want one now, they loook fun.


----------



## fuzzrhythm

yeah, the Mavs are handling them well. they just need to keep their composure and quietly thrash the Warriors at their own home.


----------



## yinyin

RoyWilliams said:


> Now Howard just got one as well. Game is getting crazy. Technicals all around.


oh~~~calm down ~~~every1!!!
we can win it!!
BTW,who can tell me ,mavs plays in home or not?


----------



## fuzzrhythm

Bradley gets bumped around inside, but puts in a jumper off the pivot.

Dirk and Zarko fight for position and Zarko is called for his 4th foul.

Dirk gets it, posts up Richardson and nails a turnaround jumper in his face. I've seen Richardson on Dirk quite a bit. Mavs are taking advantage of that mismatch.


----------



## Gambino

Mavs are on the road.


----------



## fuzzrhythm

Refs are calling a tight game trying to keep it under control.

MAvs play good half court defense and force a shot clock violation on a Baron Davis airball.

Dirk tries to post up Richardson again, but is doubled by Fisher and stripped.

Loose ball foul on a 3 pt attempt by the Warriors called on Biedrenis.


----------



## fuzzrhythm

Van Horn jumps into the outstretched arms of a Warriors defender on a 3 pt attempt and gets fouled. 3 free throws...


----------



## yinyin

Gambino said:


> Mavs are on the road.


thx
and well done,dirk,turnaround shot made 24pts :biggrin:


----------



## fuzzrhythm

wow, Finley runs over a stationary Richardson who is trying to draw a charge and no call. then Baron Davis is called for a defensive foul while Mavs are trying to set up their half court offense. that's 4 fouls on Davis....will the Warriors even make it to the end of the 4th quarter with 5 players??


----------



## yinyin

fuzzrhythm said:


> Van Horn jumps into the outstretched arms of a Warriors defender on a 3 pt attempt and gets fouled. 3 free throws...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :banana: :banana: 
sounds gr8!!!


----------



## yinyin

fuzzrhythm said:


> wow, Finley runs over a stationary Richardson who is trying to draw a charge and no call. then Baron Davis is called for a defensive foul while Mavs are trying to set up their half court offense. that's 4 fouls on Davis....will the Warriors even make it to the end of the 4th quarter with 5 players??


hope so~~~ :biggrin:


----------



## fuzzrhythm

it appears the Mavs are receiving the benefits of some pretty inconsistent officiating.


----------



## Gambino

yeah the officiating is very inconsistant. which is what people complain most about the nba.


----------



## fuzzrhythm

Harris is back in. let's hope he can play under control. near the end of the first half I saw him over-penetrating and passing it out into the hands of the Warriors a few times.


----------



## yinyin

Dallas 78, Golden State 63 
everything goes well~~


----------



## fuzzrhythm

eh, nope. Harris forces it in among the trees for a blown layup. then he can't hit the layup on a fast break next time down the floor.

Pietrus with a nice dunk.

Warriors can't hit anything from 3. I believe they're 1-15 at this point.


----------



## Tersk

fuzzrhythm said:


> Harris is back in. let's hope he can play under control. near the end of the first half I saw him over-penetrating and passing it out into the hands of the Warriors a few times.


He missed a 4 ft. shot and then a layup


----------



## Tersk

Technical Fouls: Dallas - D. Nowitzki 1, J. Howard 1, S. Bradley 1, D. Harris 1. Golden State - M. Dunleavy 1, A. Foyle 1, B. Davis 1, A. Biedrins 1


----------



## fuzzrhythm

Mavs keeping the pace up. it still feels like a tight game even though they're up by 14.


----------



## DHarris34Phan

*I have a feeling something bad is going to happen in the 4th quarter...someone is going to get ejected or something..the emotion level is sky high.....Also, the refs aren't helping to keep everything in line, they are making some horrible calls and makeup calls.

Harris has a Tech Theo?*


----------



## fuzzrhythm

Coach Johnson also has a technical


----------



## Dre

83-70 heading into the 4th. This is where all our killer instinct talk comes in. We'll see what happens.


----------



## yinyin

Theo! said:


> Technical Fouls: Dallas - D. Nowitzki 1, J. Howard 1, S. Bradley 1, D. Harris 1. Golden State - M. Dunleavy 1, A. Foyle 1, B. Davis 1, A. Biedrins 1


nm...seriously~~


----------



## Tersk

DHarris34Phan said:


> *
> 
> Harris has a Tech Theo?*


Off the ball foul or illegal defense or something


----------



## Gambino

Dallas 83
Golden State 70 
end of 3.


----------



## Dre

And yeah, this game has a hostile undertone to it. I wouldn't be surprised to see a shoving match or something, frankly.


----------



## Tersk

_Dre_ said:


> 83-70 heading into the 4th. This is where all our killer instinct talk comes in. We'll see what happens.


DHarris34Phan brought up a good point somewhere else, this is the kind of game we'd be losing or about to lose with Don Nelson at the helm


----------



## Gambino

It was probably the 3 second thing for Harris.


----------



## fuzzrhythm

the Warriors ae definately rattled. a few of their players have 4 fouls including Baron Davis. the Mavs just need to keep setting the pace.


----------



## Gambino

good point _Dre_ on that killer instinct thing. This should be an interesting quarter.


----------



## Gambino

Van Horn is having a great night
Dirk to the FT line to try to put the Mavs up by 18.


----------



## fuzzrhythm

again Richardson is defending Dirk, who passes to Terry at the top of the key for a made jump shot.

Richardson with an agressive move back at the other end for the bucket.

Van Horn knocks down a 3. he's now the Mav's leading scorer this game.

Dirk drives through heavy traffic to draw the foul.


----------



## DHarris34Phan

Theo! said:


> DHarris34Phan brought up a good point somewhere else, this is the kind of game we'd be losing or about to lose with Don Nelson at the helm


*With the emotion that GS is bringing to the table, I think that we would be getting blown out by this GS squad....our lineup would be: DA, Terry, Fin, KVH, and Dirk because of GS's athletism.....Avery is doing the smart thing and keeping the best players on the court. Case in point, we haven't seen Darrell Armstong. That alone is a huge reason we are still winning. I love Avery!!! :wordyo: We are responding so well to him, playing with a fire and purpose that I didn't see under Nelson consistently...I think we will under Avery.*


----------



## Gambino

17 will do lol
Dirk hit another jumper. Lead is now 19.


----------



## fuzzrhythm

the Warriors can keep shooting that 3....1/17


----------



## Gambino

Golden State is 1-17 from the 3 point line.


----------



## Dre

We're coming out pretty sharp.


----------



## yinyin

fuzzrhythm said:


> the Warriors ae definately rattled. a few of their players have 4 fouls including Baron Davis. the Mavs just need to keep setting the pace.


cant agree with u more


----------



## Gambino

GS cut its to 14 off a Richardson 3. There 2nd of the day.
Time out Dallas up 91-77


----------



## fuzzrhythm

whoops. the Mavs leave Richardson open on the 3 pt line and he hits a 3. AJ immediately calls a time out. have we seen this before??


----------



## yinyin

(9:58) [DAL 91-72] Nowitzki Turnaround Jump: Made (27 PTS) Assist: Daniels (2 A 
yap!!!
MAVERICKS 91 WARRIORS 77 :biggrin:


----------



## fuzzrhythm

Howard fouls J-Rich (4 pf) who makes the jumper, misses the FT but the Warriors get like 3 offensive rebounds but still can't put it back.


----------



## CLUTCH#41

B.Davis is horrible.Hes overated,whines and cries,gets his ways with the refs and flops more than a fish.All hes good at is making passes look pretty.He suks.Avery needs to bench Fin.


----------



## Gambino

This just has not been the Warriors night shooting threes.
2-21


----------



## fuzzrhythm

the Mavs doing excellent tonight at the FT line


----------



## yinyin

dirk has 5 TO


----------



## Gambino

Van Horn you have to be aware of the clock and just shoot it. Even if it gets block just shoot it.


----------



## yinyin

Dallas 94, Golden State 81


----------



## Tersk

yinyin said:


> dirk has 5 TO


But he also has 27 points on a brilliant FG% (8-13), 9 rebounds, 2 assists, 2 steals and 0 fouls


----------



## fuzzrhythm

13 pts up, 6 mins to go


----------



## fuzzrhythm

WOW. Mavs hustle for the loose ball, Terry shoots a 3 which rims out and Howard tips it in on a pretty athletic play


----------



## fuzzrhythm

Davis misses the free throw, Foyle tries to tap the rebound off of Dirk and out of bounds, but it misses. the refs initially call it Warriors ball, but reverse it to Mavs.

Dirk takes it strong around Foyle and lays it in.

Finley fights for a rebound on the other end, but it's a jump ball.

Howard fouls out after the jump ball.


----------



## yinyin

Theo! said:


> But he also has 27 points on a brilliant FG% (8-13), 9 rebounds, 2 assists, 2 steals and 0 fouls


yes :biggrin: he plays gr8!!
and now nm...
4:22 DAL - D. Nowitzki drives to the hoop for a layup 
29pts~~ :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DHarris34Phan

*Dirk vs. JRICH...almost  *


----------



## fuzzrhythm

Van Horn with a nice scoop in falling away.

Dirk grabs his 10th rebound on the other end.

Daniels with a nice move to score.

Mavs up by 16, 2:34 left.


Davis, J-Rich and Dirk get into it again just before the broadcast goes to commercial. Baron tosses the ball into Dirk's stomach after the timeout is called, then J-Rich comes over and bumps him and they start mouthing at eachother....damn


----------



## Gambino

Dallas up 102-85 going to a break and Jason and Dirk was getting into it. Man the emotions in this game is crazy


----------



## Tristan

if dirk just got another tech, hes out, he just got entangled with jason richardson


----------



## Tersk

Dirk Nowitzki, make Jason Richardson your *****


----------



## yinyin

Dallas 100, Golden State 86 :banana:


----------



## Dre

Yeah Dirk!

(And how about some props for KVH?)


----------



## fuzzrhythm

so far, KVH for Calvin Booth is looking like a great trade :clap:


----------



## yinyin

DHarris34Phan said:


> *Dirk vs. JRICH...almost  *


what happened?


----------



## fuzzrhythm

now coach Montgomery is running his mouth while Zarko is shooting his FT and gets called for a tech.


----------



## Dre

yinyin said:


> what happened?


 A ball in Dirks face, and faint pushing. But people got between them.


----------



## fuzzrhythm

ok, it's time to put in PPod and DJ.


----------



## Gambino

that was not a good foul terry.


----------



## Tersk

2:33 DAL - J. Terry hits a technical free throw


Woohoo! At least Finley was taking it and missing it


----------



## fuzzrhythm

DAMn. return of the killer crossover. Pietrus crosses Devin twice, goes around him for a hard dunk over Dirk.


----------



## yinyin

_Dre_ said:


> A ball in Dirks face, and faint pushing. But people got between them.


oh no~~~ :curse: :curse: 
then how about dirk ?is he ok?


----------



## Gambino

This was a horrible officiated game on both sides. But this is a huge win for the Mavs. We have had trouble beating this team this season. Now we move to 45-22.

pavel checks in.


----------



## fuzzrhythm

is that the 3rd straight game appearance by PPod?


----------



## Tristan

omgaw...i didnt see it but a ball was thrown into one of the cheerleaders by dirk. it looks pretty funny cuz i was laughing...but it looks like its not. does the make sense? this has been a physical game...even a cheerleader got hurt.

who said basketball isnt dangerous? haha


----------



## D5

CLUTCH#41 said:


> B.Davis is horrible.Hes overated,whines and cries,gets his ways with the refs and flops more than a fish.All hes good at is making passes look pretty.He suks.Avery needs to bench Fin.


Gets his way with the refs? If anyone gets their way with the refs, it's Dirk Nowitzki. Don't even try to deny that he got AT LEAST 10 calls going in his favor, in this game. Davis isn't overrated, if anything he's underrated. He's definently top 5 in his defense, his ball-handling is great and his passing is even better. He has brought a whole new fun, atmosphere (reminiscent of Run TMC) and he has brought a winning attitude. 



Theo! said:


> Dirk Nowitzki, make Jason Richardson your *****


...won't happen anytime soon.


----------



## Gambino

yinyin said:


> oh no~~~ :curse: :curse:
> then how about dirk ?is he ok?


nothing happened to him. they just went to the bench and then that was all of that.


----------



## yinyin

Dallas 107, Golden State 97


----------



## Tristan

Did Ppod just get a block?!?! :banana:


----------



## yinyin

Gambino said:


> nothing happened to him. they just went to the bench and then that was all of that.


oh~~hehe ~~i misunderstand le~~


----------



## Tristan

D5 said:


> Gets his way with the refs? If anyone gets their way with the refs, it's Dirk Nowitzki. Don't even try to deny that he got AT LEAST 10 calls going in his favor, in this game. Davis isn't overrated, if anything he's underrated. He's definently top 5 in his defense, his ball-handling is great and his passing is even better. He has brought a whole new fun, atmosphere (reminiscent of Run TMC) and he has brought a winning attitude.
> QUOTE]
> 
> Good post, I actually agree. Bdavis is one of the quickest, talented players around, and a very good defender. I just dont know about the dirk getting his way with the refs. hence the shawn marion foul on him on the suns game...


----------



## yinyin

1 2 3 4 Total 

Dallas 28 29 26 26 109 Final 

Golden State 31 23 16 27 97 
:banana: :banana:


----------



## aussiewill

Tristan said:


> Did Ppod just get a block?!?! :banana:


Oh yes he did! Now he has 1 point, block, FT, foul and a rebound lol.


----------



## Tersk

I just won 4334 points :biggrin: 

I love these Mavericks


----------



## Tristan

D5 said:


> Gets his way with the refs? If anyone gets their way with the refs, it's Dirk Nowitzki. Don't even try to deny that he got AT LEAST 10 calls going in his favor, in this game. Davis isn't overrated, if anything he's underrated. He's definently top 5 in his defense, his ball-handling is great and his passing is even better. He has brought a whole new fun, atmosphere (reminiscent of Run TMC) and he has brought a winning attitude.


Good post, I actually agree. Bdavis is one of the quickest, talented players around, and a very good defender. I just dont know about the dirk getting his way with the refs. hence the shawn marion foul on him on the suns game...[/QUOTE]


----------



## DHarris34Phan

*I am a believer again folks...the Mavericks are back....Keith Van Horn is gelling, Devin is contributing, and Dirk is Dirk again....if we can get Fin going again, and Damp and Stack (Damp especially) come back strong, I don't think we can lose a 7 game series...Great win tonight. With Bradley giving us good minutes again, that will help come playoff time. Avery is doing everything right so far....I want to see Fin play better, because if he is hitting from the outside, that just helps everyone else's game...our next game against Sacramento will be a huge indicator for me on where this team is at...*


----------



## yinyin

congrats for mavs and every1~~


----------



## Gambino

I'm happy for yall. Yall made an 11 page game thread. Good Job :biggrin:


----------



## Tersk

Gambino said:


> I'm happy for yall. Yall made an 11 page game thread. Good Job :biggrin:


 :banana: :banana: 

We got like 200 posts today

Big props to EVERYONE


----------



## DHarris34Phan

*








JET








JHO

For all that couldn't see the game....*​


----------



## aussiewill

Who got the closest to the score, I know I picked 106-93 which is close to it.


----------



## SMDre

CLUTCH#41 said:


> Mavs 106
> Warrors 97
> Good,Close game.Mavs win it in the 2nd Half
> :banana:
> Hey
> New Poster.Glad to be here.


Looks like the New Guy got it.


----------



## Tersk

Sweet, thanks SMDre you just made my job a whole lot easier

Because I'm so generous, I'll donate some to people who posted in this thread


----------



## Tersk

Dirk Nowitzki had 29 points and 10 rebounds, and Keith Van Horn scored 24 points in the Dallas Mavericks' fourth straight victory, 109-97 over the Golden State Warriors on Wednesday night.

Nowitzki also traded shoves with Baron Davis and Jason Richardson in a game featuring 12 technical fouls, Mike Dunleavy's jersey-tossing ejection and plenty of trash talk.

After tempers finally cooled, Dallas remained unbeaten in three games under new Mavericks coach Avery Johnson, a former Warriors guard -- though the wins came against three teams that are a combined 99 games under .500.

Dallas has lost to Golden State just four times in the last seven years, and the Mavs repeatedly scored from outside while the Warriors missed open shots on the other end. Jason Terry had 23 points and eight assists while hitting all 13 of his free throws, and Van Horn had his best game since joining the Mavs, going 8-for-11 and hitting two 3-pointers.

Davis had 22 points and eight assists before fouling out for the Warriors, whose winning streak was snapped after three straight victories over probable playoff teams. Mickael Pietrus scored 22 points, and Derek Fisher added 14.

Richardson scored 11 points on 5-of-17 shooting for Golden State, which was done in by a dismal third quarter and 2-for-23 shooting on 3-pointers -- but its reconfigured roster showed off its renewed passion since Davis' arrival.

Dunleavy got ejected for the first time in his career for arguing a questionable offensive foul in a collision with Nowitzki in the third quarter. In an unusual display of passion for the laid-back forward, Dunleavy repeatedly screamed at referee Bill Spooner, then tossed his jersey into the air while leaving the court -- and the fan who caught it immediately put it on.

Nowitzki and Davis also got technical fouls in the third quarter after exchanging trash talk and one-handed shoves, though the confrontation didn't appear serious. The bad tempers and brusque behavior continued into the final minute, when one of the Warriors' cheerleaders was hit in the face with a loose ball.

After a tough, well-played first half, the Mavericks opened the second half with a 21-9 run and never were threatened again. Golden State had several chances to cut Dallas' lead to single digits midway through the fourth quarter, but Davis and Richardson missed at least four wide-open 3-point attempts.

Though Richardson returned to Golden State after a one-game absence for undisclosed personal reasons back home in Michigan, the Warriors played without forward Troy Murphy, who had 29 points and 14 rebounds in their win over Sacramento on Sunday. Murphy's grandmother recently died in New Jersey.


----------



## Amir

I though this one would be a much tougher match, but winning easy never hurts no


----------



## The Future7

Were playing better and picking it up defensively.


----------



## soulhunter

Probably the best game thread I've seen on the Mavs board, good work guys sorry i missed it


----------



## CLUTCH#41

Good Win
Avery now is 3-0 and will be 4-0 after we beat sactown tonight. 
:banana:


----------

